# probs with cai and water



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey guys im getting ready to buy a cai and i just read an article about the potential problem of using a cai in an wet or rainy enviroment. Just curious if u guys have the cai on everyday use vehicles and if anyone has ran into any problems while driving in the rain with their cai......


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't have one because I was told to stay away from those for the same reason. A high flow intake pratically works just as well, then you steer clear from that problem. Be warned if you go K&N they got a ton of oil that caused my MAF sensor to go, that and really cold temps, hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

i have had my aem cai for almost 6 months and i live in rochester, ny which has really bad winters most of the time. i have yet to have any problem with water getting into my cai. as long as you don't go through large puddles and such you sould be fine.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

my aem has been on well over a year, and i've been thru some torrential downpours. you're fine as long as you don't sit in a puddle that's bumper-height and revv like mad.

just noticed i was in the b15 section. my bad...but it shouldn't be much different.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If you're really scared, buy a AEM By Pass Valve.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

Mine has no probs with water as of yet....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

I've driven in downpoursa and run over puddles etc.... and I've dug my filter out of snow after the engine bay filled with snow aftyer a storm... no problem. In order to hydro-lock you need to create enough suction over water to ingest it into the piston chamber. That's not going to happen with water puddles or rain or snow splashing on it. If you notice where the filter sits, you'd need to be sitting in a fairly deep puddle to ingest water. And I don't know about most people, but I'd avoid a foot of water whether I had an intake on or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

i have the Injen CAI with the heat shield/splash guard on my sentra in this rainy state of washington, and haven't had any problems. just stay away from big puddles and everything will be kosher


----------



## Luv2Race (Sep 9, 2004)

In order to hydro lock your engine you would have to have your cai fully submerged. Trust me I have ran several cars with several of these things. If you are worried about doing so and driving through a river or something buy a water bypass valve. This will avoid any of your worries.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thread is dead  we can leave it dead now.


----------

